# The illusion of anonymity on the web: NIN frontman Trent Reznor rips on Twitter.



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

*Trent Reznor Outs Twitter Detractor*









Trent Reznor might have half a million Twitter followeres, but that doesn't mean you can't get his attention. You best be sending positive vibes his way, though, or he might expose your name, location, and potential criminal record.

That's exactly what Reznor did to a user with the Twitter handle AngieZherself the other day after she relentlessly mocked his fiancee Mariqueen Maandig.

The Reznor basher posted:

"That chick that @trent_reznor is marrying is OK. ", "[email protected] looks like a skank."

"Check out @trent_reznor's future wife's Playboy photo shoot - The Daily Swarm - Trent Reznor Marrying West Indian Girl Singer... Check Out Her Playboy Shoot...

"@trent_reznor I hope you get a good prenup because that skank is going to take all your money!! ;P,"

After posting a link to Maandig's Playboy photo shoot, the basher turned her attentions to sending insults directly to Mariqueen Maandig.

"@mariqueen Way to go! Use that bf to promote yourself  He apparently likes his ego inflated "

Well if Trent can take on Prince, Chris Cornell and Rivers Cuomo, surely he could deal with an anonymous (or was she?) Twitter detractor.

"Perfect example of the kind of complete parasitic delusional asshole that makes you regret fame: @AngieZherself," Reznor replied.

Then Trent went to the secret Nine Inch Nails CTU (Counter Twitter Unit) and owned the Tweet fight:

"And you're not anonymous dear, you are Angela L. Zajac from Worcester, MA with a criminal record," he added.

Possibly for fear of facing the ire of an angry NIN fan mob, Ms. Zajac deleted her Twitter account and took to her blog for some wit of the staircase ranting.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NO ONE is anonymous...just a matter of knowing how and where to look.


----------

